# Nachträuber



## Mike III (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

seit gut 4 Jahren leb(t)en 4 Kois (heute ca 40cm) einer 20 cm und ein geerbter __ Goldfisch in unserm Teich. 
Wir leben wirklich auf dem Land, Wald 20 m freies Feld direkt hinter dem Zaun. Bisher gab es außer einer nervösen __ Ringelnatter vor 2 Jahren und den Nachbarkinder niemand der die Fische gejagt hätte. Die Nachbarn wurden älter und füttern heute die Fische und die Schlange war lange weg.

Vor 2 Tagen gab es gegen Mitternacht einen riesen Schlag am Teich. Also Licht an Taschenlampe suchen und raus:
Die 3 bunten großen und der kleine Koi sowie der Goldfisch sind noch da. Ausgerechnet mein dunkelblauer Koi ist weg. Keine Spur. Auch am nächsten Tag, keine Gräten oder Kampfspuren.

Bei der Abwehr neuer Angriffe wäre es jetzt natürlich spannend den Feind zu kennen. 

A- Große Ringelnattern gibt es hier. Aber schafft die so schnell mit Fisch zu 
    flüchten falls sie ihn überhaupt erwischt?
B- Katzen jeder Farbe vorhanden, würden die grad den dunklen in der Nacht 
    holen?
C- Marder???
D- Flugjäger: Könnten Eulen Fischhunger auf so große Fische haben?
E- Können __ Reiher oder Bussarde nachts jagen?

Habe jetzt schon den Rand mit großen Kieseln erhöht, Reiherschreck (Wasser) und CatStop (Ultraschall) bestellt und lasse nachts Licht brennen damit der Feind für die Fische sichtbar wird.

Vielen Dank für viele hilfreiche Tipps

Michael


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Hi Michael,

Du hast geschrieben, dass Deine Koi 40cm gross sind, der "verschwundene" Blaue also auch ??

Ein Fisch dieser Grösse hat unseres Wissens nicht so viele Feinde in der Nacht:

A - für Ringelnattern ist der Fisch sicherlich zu gross, denn die werden selbst nur bis ca. 1,20m lang ...
B - oh ja, Katzen jagen nachts und das sehr gut und erfolgreich. Allerdings ist auch für eine Katze der Fisch wohl etwas gross um mit der Pfote aus dem Teich zu angeln oder gar im ganzen wegzutragen.
C- Es gibt zwar Marderarten, die durchaus Fische jagen und auch Fische von dieser Grösse fangen können, aber die in unseren Breiten vorwiegend anzutreffenden Stein- und Baummarder sind dafür sicherlich auch etwas klein.
D - Uhus könnten den Fisch tatsächlich geholt haben, die schaffen Beutetiere dieser Grösse locker und jagen eben fast nur nachts.
E - jagen, soweit wir wissen, beide nicht nachts.

Vielleicht könntest Du das Licht noch mit einem Bewegungsmelder versehen, dann kommt noch der Überraschungseffekt durch die plötzliche Helligkeit für den "Jäger" hinzu.

Sollten wir uns da irren, oder Ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben, korrigiert uns bitte.


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Moin,

so wie Ludwig sehe ich es auch. Dem habe ich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. Aba...



> Vor 2 Tagen gab es gegen Mitternacht einen riesen Schlag am Teich


 
Dies deutet doch eher auf ein Riesen-Ungeheuer oder vielleicht bösen Nachbarn (den Ihr natürlich nicht habt) hin.

...also: Bewegungsmelder, evtl. Nachtsicht-Kamera und auf die Lauer legen....

auf jeden Fall muß ich weiter unterrichtet bleiben !!!!


----------



## Wilm (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Hallo zusammen,

in der Oberpfalz nistet ein weiteres Fischadler-Pärchen. Da sich Fischadler soweit angepasst haben, dass diese auch in der Dämmerung und des Nachts jagen, könnte der Koi auch denen zum Opfer gefallen sein. 

Am Forellenteich eines bekannten lässt sich dieses Schauspiel des öfteren beobachten, da bei uns in der Nähe auch ein Pärchen seinen Horst hat.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Hallo Wilm, meinste nicht, daß der einen größeren Anflugbereich braucht als so einen kleinen Teich. Ist doch ein ziemlich großer Vogel.


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Hi Anke,

ich glaub, die Teichgröße ist ihm egal, der stößt doch punktgenau zu. Auf die Einflugschneise kommt es an...

*EDIT: Michael - stimmt Dein Profil??? 40-cm-Fische in 1 x 2 m-Teich?*


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Servus 

Der Uhu scheidet meiner Meinung aus diesem Grund aus:


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Uhus ernähren sich in erster Linie von kleinen bis mittelgroßen Säugern und Vögeln. Zu seiner Beute zählen in Mitteleuropa vor allem Igel, Ratten, Mäuse, Kaninchen, Feldhasen, Krähen, Tauben und __ Enten. In seinen Gewöllen konnten mehr als 50 unterschiedliche Säugetierarten und fast 180 Vogelarten nachgewiesen werden. Das Beuteschema ist in vielen Regionen Europas umfangreich analysiert worden. Diese Analysen zeigen, dass der Uhu zwar in der Lage ist, sehr viele Tierarten zu nutzen, aber in der Regel die Arten bejagt, die in seinem Jagdrevier besonders häufig vorkommen. So zeigen zum Beispiel Untersuchungen im Burgenland, dass mit dem allgemeinen Rückgang des Rebhuhns auch der Anteil der Rebhühner bei den von den Uhus erbeuteten Tieren zurückging.
> 
> Uhus können Beutetiere im Flug wegtragen, die bis zu zwei Drittel ihres Körpergewichts wiegen. Zu ihren Beutetieren gehören daher gelegentlich auch die bis zu 2,2 kg schwer werdenden Eiderente, junge Frischlinge, Murmeltiere, junge Füchse oder schwache Rehkitze. Sie schlagen aber auch __ Graureiher, Habichte und andere Eulen. Zu den häufig von ihnen erbeuteten Eulenarten gehören der Waldkauz und die Waldohreule.


Also keinen Fisch im Beuteschema.

Hingegen der Fischadler

würde sehr wohl zu den Räubern gehören.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jagd findet ausnahmslos an und über Gewässern statt. Fische werden nicht selten von einer Warte am Ufer aus gesucht, häufiger aber aus einem niedrigen Kreisen in 10-30 m Höhe über der Wasseroberfläche. Wenn ein geeigneter Fisch entdeckt ist, rüttelt der Adler über der Stelle und stößt dann mit vorgestreckten Füßen ins Wasser. Der Sturzflug kann senkrecht, aber auch in jedem anderen Winkel zur Wasseroberfläche erfolgen; in flachen Gewässern erfolgt der Stoß oft fast parallel zur Wasseroberfläche. Der Fischadler landet beim Jagdversuch meist kurz im Wasser, hebt dann nach einigen Sekunden mit einigen kräftigen Flügelschlägen wieder ab, kreist kurz und schüttelt dann im Flug das Wasser aus dem Gefieder. Im Falle eines erfolgreichen Jagdversuchs greift der Adler bei einem größeren Fisch um und transportiert diesen mit dem Kopf voran zum Nest oder zu einer Fraßstelle. Meist wird von Fischen nur der Kopf und der vordere Teil des Körpers gefressen, der Rest wird häufig fallengelassen.
> 
> Die Nahrung besteht fast ausschließlich aus kleinen bis mittelgroßen, meist 100 - 300 g schweren See- und Süßwasserfischen. Diese werden im Normalfall lebend erbeutet, nur gelegentlich werden auch tote Fische verwertet. Seltene Zufalls- oder Gelegenheitsbeute sind andere meist an Wasser gebundene Tiere wie kleine Säuger, verletzte oder geschwächte kleine Vögel, kleine __ Schildkröten und Krokodile, __ Frösche und Krebse.


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Auf die Einflugschneise kommt es an...



Ja eben, der fällt doch nicht von oben runter. Bei einem Teich von 1x2m müßte der ja wie ein Stein ins Wasser plumpsen. 
ich les´noch mal nach.


So Helmut war mal wieder schneller, könnte also vielleicht doch sein. Dafür würde vielleicht auch das Geräusch sprechen...


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*



			
				Trautchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja eben, der fällt doch nicht von oben runter. Bei einem Teich von 1x2m müßte der ja wie ein Stein ins Wasser plumpsen.
> ich les´noch mal nach.


Ne, wieso? Der kann doch auch über Rasen __ fliegen? Hauptsache Platz - ob nun Gras- oder Wasserfläche ist doch egal. Es sei denn die kommen neuerdings auf Wasserski angeschlittert...


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, wieso? Der kann doch auch über Rasen __ fliegen? Hauptsache Platz - ob nun Gras- oder Wasserfläche ist doch egal. Es sei denn die kommen neuerdings auf Wasserski angeschlittert...




... ich fürchte Du könntest Recht haben... 


Dann sind die anderen 3 auch irgendwann weg...


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Servus Anke, Servus Christine



> Dann sind die anderen 3 auch irgendwann weg...



Muß nicht sein ...... denn:

Leider geht aus keiner Publikation (I-Net) hervor ob der Fischadler ein Nachtjäger ist  .


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Leider geht aus keiner Publikation (I-Net) hervor ob der Fischadler ein Nachtjäger ist  .



Stimmt, ich habe eher das Gegenteil gelesen, noch dazu erbeutet er wohl Beutetiere nur bis 500g. Der Koi müßte ja schon schwerer gewesen sein. 
Vielleicht doch ein Uhu? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uhu_(Vogel)


----------



## Koi-Uwe (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Wie sieht das denn mit Kormoranen aus ? Die hauen die ja locker weg


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Servus Anke

Kuckst du [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7/]Hier[/URL]


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Hi Uwe,

gute Idee - aber sind die nachtaktiv und gibt es die da unten?


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Servus Helmut, kuckst du hier: http://www.nabu.de/m01/m01_05/02780.html

Sorry, hatte den falschen link eingefügt.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Bin ich der "Verlinker  

Kormoran

Ist es auch nicht, denke ich


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Anke, na ja, nach Nabu, kann man es dann doch nicht ausschließen


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Aber mal ehrlich, würde es nicht mehr Krach als nur einen Schlag machen , wenn ein Greif einen so großen Fisch aus dem Wasser zieht?


----------



## Christine (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Warum, der Fisch schreit ja nicht. Aber vielleicht schreit der Vogel ja ein anfeuerndes "Hauruck"?

Vielleicht ist es auch ganz anders: 
Vielleicht ist der Fisch aus dem Wasser gesprungen und der Schlag war seine Landung. Und der arme Kerl liegt jetzt vertrocknet irgendwo im Gebüsch. 

Denn wie bereits erwähnt 40-cm-Fische in 1x2-Meter-Teich


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Wenn es wirklich ein Uhu gewesen sein sollte, halte ich es für möglich.

Fliegt lautlos an, krallt sich im Flug den Koi, schlägt dabei einmal mit den Flügeln auf die Wasseroberfläche und fliegt lautlos in die Nacht mit dem Koi.

Dieses Szenario halte ich für möglich.


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Warum, der Fisch schreit ja nicht. Aber vielleicht schreit der Vogel ja ein anfeuerndes "Hauruck"?



Du willst mich jetzt gar nicht veräppeln, nich?  

Der Fisch verhält aber auch nicht in Schreckstarre und selbst ein 5kg Uhu zieht so einen großen Fisch nicht so einfach mit der linken kleinen Kralle im Vorbeiflug aus dem Wasser. Ich schätze das gibt schon mehr Getöse...


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Ich denke schon das der Koi schläft.
Er sieht ja den "Angreifer" nicht > Nacht. Er könnte ihn höchstens spüren,  
über das Seitenlinienorgan aber ob das so diffizil reagiert , denn der Flügelschlag übt Druck auf die Wasseroberfläche aus.


----------



## Trautchen (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Ja aber er würde doch bestimmt reflexartig zappeln oder sonstwas.  Naja alles Spekulation.
War jetzt ein paar Stunden nicht da, ist der Fisch eigentlich immer noch verschwunden?


----------



## Mike III (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Nachträuber*

Hallo,
an alle die mit mir in 23 Std mein Leid geteilt haben.

Seit ich nachts ein Dauerlicht habe (und die Jahre vorher) ist nichts mehr vorgefallen.

Ja ein stimmt schon, an diejenigen die, so wie ich, bemekt haben, dass der Teich nicht, die Kois prächtig gewachsen sind. Momentan wächst die Filterung nächstes Jahr der Teich. Und natürlich bin ich auf allen Vieren durchs Gebüsch gekrochen und habe den Fisch auf dem Trockenen gesucht. 
Käuzchen gibt es hier sicher...

Mit besten Grüßen und Dank im Voraus falls es noch mehr Ideen zum Vergraulen gibt.

Michael


----------

